# Can I breed Avicularia Versicolor in this terarium ?



## artuno (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,I have a terarium like the one shown in the picture,It measures 30*30*30 cm s.Is it suitable to breed an avicularia versicolor ??? ,need comments asap ,regards..


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,looks perfect to me,goodluck with the breeding attempts 
cheers...Neil


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

Looks good to me but i have only just got my first sling!
Would love to see pics of your versicolours!
Good luck!


----------



## metallica fish (May 5, 2009)

looks fine.

just put a couple more hides in:2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Its worthwhile putting a tube in to provide a hide for the Avic, this will help to secure a comfort zone for the Avic and hopefully deter it from eating the sac. Personally I think I'd provide more arboreal decorations.
The water feature is a tad OTT, a shallow plant saucer or raised water bowl would be better.
The Avic genus is rather mixed up so if you do decide to go ahead please try to make sure you're not hybridising - source your pairing from reputable suppliers.


----------



## artuno (Oct 23, 2009)

I ll provide hides for the avic and maybe a live plant for the humidity..


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

You may find live plants don't survive in a well webbed Avic enclosure, I'd just use plastic ones.


----------



## artuno (Oct 23, 2009)

I m worried about the tarrarium cos I was told that my terra is suitable for terrestrial arachnids not for arboreals and terreriums should be higher and have more ventilation holes..Hope I wont face any losses..


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Your enclosure could certainly be higher, as could all our enclosures but if you provide plenty of arboreal furnishings it will suite the Avic better.
Are you aware whether its small or large form versicolor?


----------



## artuno (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok,I ll try to provide the best arboreal enclosure I can.I didnt understand what you mean as ''whether its small or large form versicolor'' ..It will look like this ;


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

There are two forms of A. versicolor, a large form which is predominently a red colouring and a smaller form which is a purple colouring. They come from different lslands within the Antilles, the larger coming from Martinique.
The one you have attached looks like a young juvenile - if that's the case the enclosure you have is a bit too large for the moment.


----------



## artuno (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes,the one Im going to have is also called Martinique tree spider.It would be between 3.5-5 cm s..


----------

